# Van Capute!!!



## Brit1948 (Apr 8, 2016)

I made the trip down last week in a 2009 Vauxhall Vivaro..no problemos...all went smoothly and the van has always run well....have had it for a couple of years now...

Upon arrival it was ok and then as I was turning it around in the drive way the gears went weird and started leaping about....and afterwards the van wouldn't move..Still starts up beautifully but wont go into gear...

I had a guy come out doing diagnostics and he reported a fault in the gear box..but apparently its all electronic and Vauxhall won't release the soft wear for anyone else to repair it except them...So there is no one in Spain who can fix it....

I called Vauxhall...IF a new gear box is needed it will cost about £3000 however it COULD simply be a module inside...

To get it back to the UK will cost £1000 as its a non runner...

I have almost decided to try and get rid of it here as parts...or to someone who might be able to fix it and make themselves a nice profit...or if you know anyone who scraps cars and vans please pass this along.....

I am in Frigiliana on the Costa de Sol...nearer the Nerja end....If anyone is interested or has any other advice I would be over joyed to hear it...

Sorry to be so long winded....!!!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Try calling Simon Talleres in Velez Malaga - he is English and very very good.


----------



## Brit1948 (Apr 8, 2016)

Thank you..already spoke to Simon...he doesn't have the soft ware to diagnose the exact fault either!!!! GRRRRR


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Opel dealer might be able to help???


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Opel dealer might be able to help???


Yes - surely!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Brit1948 said:


> I made the trip down last week in a 2009 Vauxhall Vivaro..no problemos...all went smoothly and the van has always run well....have had it for a couple of years now...
> 
> Upon arrival it was ok and then as I was turning it around in the drive way the gears went weird and started leaping about....and afterwards the van wouldn't move..Still starts up beautifully but wont go into gear...
> 
> ...


What fault code(s) did his diagnostics show as present ?
If as you say its a software issue then an Opel dealer will be able to sort it via their tech 2 would they not ? (Opel will charge around 50eu for this)
Once you have the fault code (there should be one) you can Google it to give you an idea where the issue may be. Again Google for pedal test for your vehicle as you may be able to access the code like this (does not work on all Opel/Vaux models)


----------



## Brit1948 (Apr 8, 2016)

He didn't say what codes...just said they couldn't do a full test because vauxhall don't release the soft ware to other people..
AS to Opal...we drove round and round Malaga the other day looking for the bloomin place....finally gave up and got a cab!!! They said make an appointment...and wouldn't really discuss anything else....and our Spanish language skills are not up to much to boot....
The trouble is..we would have to get a vehicle to tow it down there which would cost....already paid for diagnostics which were useless..and if it does need a new auto transmission thing as Vauxhall suggests..it would cost over £3000 - £3500 to do it....so as well as that and paying for it to go back to the UK.....its just throwing good money after bad....
Easier to scrap it.!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Brit1948 said:


> He didn't say what codes...just said they couldn't do a full test because vauxhall don't release the soft ware to other people..
> *Not true as they are are around & i read my Opel diagnostics via OpCom (google it)*
> AS to Opal...we drove round and round Malaga the other day looking for the bloomin place....finally gave up and got a cab!!! They said make an appointment...and wouldn't really discuss anything else....and our Spanish language skills are not up to much to boot....
> *Its just a misunderstanding & all they have done is quote the price of a new box, very unlikey to be that though, Again Google your vehicle/gearbox/fault etc.*
> ...


Do not forget to find out if you can do a pedal test on your vehicle as the fault code will be your first piece in the puzzle.

Read this ....... http://www.vauxhallownersnetwork.co...-ecu-problem-please-help.279089/#post-2458394

Also undo the earth lead from the battery & leave it off overnight (remember your radio code etc) as this will often reset the ECU (you never know)


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

opel vivaro, renault trafic ,nissan primastar all the sam & notorious for the dodgy gearbox . & yes its a 3k job in uk.


----------



## Brit1948 (Apr 8, 2016)

Also undo the earth lead from the battery & leave it off overnight (remember your radio code etc) as this will often reset the ECU (you never know)[/QUOTE]

Trying the 'undo the battery test' as it seems the most simple!!!!
Long shot..but thanks anyway!:juggle:


----------



## Brit1948 (Apr 8, 2016)

gus-lopez said:


> opel vivaro, renault trafic ,nissan primastar all the sam & notorious for the dodgy gearbox . & yes its a 3k job in uk.


Now you tell me!!!!!:confused2::noidea:


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

This is also worth a read.......
https://sirbendy.wordpress.com/car-...atics/fixing-the-vauxhall-flashing-s-of-doom/

There was reference to this type of thing(s) on the link I posted so once you start digging it may well turn out to be an easy (ish) fix.


----------

